# Cold/warm/sunny/rainy/windy calm fishing Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Today was one of those days. First fish was at noon 4 hours after starting. On the good side I eliminated a lot of water. Had one today that was 15 inches and thick.. 
See if you can find it.. 










Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice haul.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Between the two guys in the middle.


----------

